# Scanner



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi... Need to get a new scanner for my Windows 7 system - predominantly for scanning paperwork, but I will use it for the occasional slide or negative, however not enough to warrant getting a dedicated film scanner. I need it to accept mounted 35mm slides as some of the slides are in cardboard mounts and quite frankly I can't be arsed opening up all the plastic ones anyway. Size is not really an issue and budget approx Â£150

So far the outstanding candidate seems to be the Canoscan 9000F MkII but I would welcome any suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

canonscan 8800f, i have one and its flipin fantastic.

scans all the normal paper photos etc, does a real good job with color photos and negatives, removing that "80's" coloring that they tend to have and applying the correct filters automatically - or you can switch to full manual and control all the sharpening and clarity - brightness and contrast -= hue and saturation etc - so its good for people who know nothing and want it to do everything for you - or its good for the semi-professional

best thing is it scans 35mm negatives, medium format negatives, slide negatives and has all the mounts to set them in the scanner itself, + its all LED so no warm up times - fast and super high quality, i don't really take photos on good quality film so its hard for me to post anything to show you the super high quality stuff, but zoom into this one and you can see how well it is scanning in the details of the hairs on the cat and its really well defined round the face.

(click link below for full size)

http://www.flickr.co...275729/sizes/o/



here are some of my scans from it (bear in mind that i develop my own negatives so some of the quality of the negatives is poor)


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

* by the way it normally crops out the frames and edges of the film for you but i am the arty type so i left them in :yahoo:


----------

